# Help needed for family reunification visa



## chhetain (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi*
I am from Nepal and now residing in portugal since 2017. I got my temporary residence and now i want to sponsor my sister . She is unmarried and work as registered nurse in Nepal.*
So the question is can i sponsor her by family reunification visa as i know that i can only sponsor my parents, my spouse and children under 18 years. So what about siblings who are unmarried and dependent on you l. Can i sponsor them too?
Any idea about this ?
Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

https://imigrante.sef.pt/en/ 

https://ec.europa.eu/commission/index_en


----------

